# Weather & how it changes



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Let me start that about 7:15 the dog had to go out; so we, the dog and I, went for our morning walk up and down the driveway =/- 500 feet each way. It was pleasant and warm, well for Jan in NY it was warm.... 44 degrees.
The wife left about 7:30 and mentioned that it was about 42 degrees, hummmm.
At 7:40 the wind really kicked up, I mean to the point that I could hear it inside the house... oh look it started to rain.....
At 8:00 it ain't rain any more it's white and in the form of big (really really big) flakes....... oh, oh...... temp was 36 degrees.
Now at 8:45 it's 30, maybe 31 degrees out, about an inch of white on everything, but the flakes are a lot smaller - as if that is any consolation to this event!
Gish if this keeps up though I'll have to plow the driveway so the wife can get back in...... hope the lake effect band moves somewhere, anywhere but here, remember me, I'm retired, I shouldn't have to put up with this, oh that's right central NY and it's weather. Baaaaaa!
As to the coming week; highs in the low teens and lows in the - low teens oh well maybe no snow.........

As a P.S.
It's 9:20 sky is blue and oh no, the town plow just went by.........

Thanks for letting me rant - it don't change a thing, but hey it lets others know they aren't alone in the battle of winter.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Same senario different part of the country.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

As a finality to this twist of winter.....
By the afternoon most all the "new" snow had disappeared, the sky stayed blue (sunny), and the temp stayed in the high 20's. Wife wondered how that band of snow at the end of the driveway got there - remember the plow going by?
Anyway it's now just after 5AM and through the course of the night we've been given about 3-4 inches of "new" snow via the lake effect band moving and the temp of +12...... Thanks Mother Nature!
The bright side - least the +20MPH winds have stopped.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I grew up in the Missouri Ozarks and remember months in the winter when we did not see the ground. My dad told of snow over the fence posts. Now we still get cold winters, but less and less snow. Had a terrible drought last summer and temperatures over 100 for longer periods. And we have seagulls in northern Missouri! What is THAT about? And this all happened in just my lifetime.


----------

